# Glucosomine with MSM for my Spoo



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello Jazzie's Mom,

I don't really know too much about this, but I've been doing research on foods recently and noticed that there are some, e.g., Wellness Core Ocean, that contain Glucosamine and Condroitin Sulfate. I don't know if there are any that contain MSM, but I suppose there could be.

You could try what some refer to as "nothing in life is free" method. I found it much easier to give Rain a pill this way than I did trying to sneak it past concealed in a treat. In the latter case, she found it every time and it ended up on the floor. Now she just opens her mouth for me, I place the pill on the back of her tongue and rub her throat so it goes down; she is happy to get her treat, no muss, no fuss. I even give Rain her chewable Heartworm meds this way, because she _will not_ eat _them,_ lol.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I use to give my Aussie a liquid glucosamine/condrotin that I bought at Costco sold for human consumption. The vet said this was fine for dogs. Not sure what MSM is. My Aussie hated pills. This is the method I used. 3 treats total that were really prime. Give him a treat. Give him 2nd treat with pill hidden inside and quickly give 3rd treat held high so gravity sends it to the back of his throat.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have just got some VetVits Flexi-Joints tablets for my cat - he is a faddy animal, but happily eats these as treats! This is the UK site - might be worth asking if they have a US distributor - Flexi-Joints for Dogs for Healthy Canine Joints | VetVits Pet Health | Developed by Vets

I have also seen it in a beef flavoured liquid, that you add to food, but can't remember the brand.


----------



## Jazzie's Mom (May 19, 2011)

*Many thanks!*

Thank you all for your tips on this subject. I live in rural upstate New York and there's a good, old fashioned feed store a couple of miles from my house. They carry a large selection of premium dog foods, treats, and animal medicines. So, I guess a trip to the feed store is in order. I like the idea of a flavored liquid. I might be able to get that past the nose of my VERY discerning poodle. 

Who would ever think a dog as large as Jazzie would be PICKY? I expected it from my little toy poodle girl... but not from my big girl. 

Thanks again... I love this forum... wealth of information!

Julie


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*I give MoJo Dasuquin (same company that makes Cosiquin), except Dasuquin has MSM. They too say that it's a chewable, and my dog would LOVE them...but of course, he hates them.

We wrap them in liverwurst (as well as all the other meds he has to take)...can't smell anything thru liverwurst, and it wraps and sticks SO nicely . 

p*


----------

